# my baby flowerhorn



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

not exactly my little baby anymore


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

How old?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

still lookin great


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

hes probably around 10 months and 12 inches


----------



## OiNkY (Oct 23, 2003)

i hate it!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

OiNkY said:


> i hate it!!


 That was called for


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> hes probably around 10 months and 12 inches


 Stellar job


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)




----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i always like seein your FH


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice







im starting to like the bump more and more is the any thing you do to bring out the hump


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam he has a nice kok

and great finnagee and coloration


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

very nice fh!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Defintely one of if not the greatest POTO in the country








Awesome fish man


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Badass FH. How much would a nice FH like that run(at 2")??


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Wow, awesome looking fish man!!! I'm very impressed!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Dovii Kid said:


> Badass FH. How much would a nice FH like that run(at 2")??


 Nothing.

Brian's fish is one of a kind.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...sweet coloration and great hump


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

do these fish take the colour from the gravel??? nice fish either way!!!


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

It may just be the angle of the pics or something but that fish looks obese. Nice colors tho


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

The coloration on that fish is outstanding!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice F/H brian your bringing it along very well.
dixon


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweet markings


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

How much did you pay for him? How long did it take for him to grow this size? I like his colors and markings...thats one of the best I have ever seen!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> How much did you pay for him? How long did it take for him to grow this size? I like his colors and markings...thats one of the best I have ever seen!


 like he said 10 months for 12 "


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Great coloration!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pX are you planning on breeding?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> How much did you pay for him? How long did it take for him to grow this size? I like his colors and markings...thats one of the best I have ever seen!


 Wow I wish parrotfish grew that fast..Parrots are shaped the same but they dont have the coloration like the flowerhorns..I want one


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > How much did you pay for him? How long did it take for him to grow this size? I like his colors and markings...thats one of the best I have ever seen!
> ...


 never, ever, compare a flowerhorn to a parrot fish


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Shred Revolution said:


>


 why the







?

that is a nice flowerhorn


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Shred Revolution said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 .......................







..................







...........


----------

